# Golden eating rocks???



## Octavius (Dec 13, 2011)

This was a news article from a city near here. 

Dog to make full recovery after eating 2 lbs. of rocks | Fox News

I have never heard of anything like this... Anyone else seen this? Is it really caused by bad dog food/bad diet/missing nutrients?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't know if eating that many rocks is a sign of a nutrition issue or not. Tayla eats rocks (one at a time) and I can guarantee she gets better food than most. I certainly spend enough on her food and one meal a day is raw and the other is freeze dried raw. Her diet is supplemented with fruits and veggies also. It is a habit she acquired before she came to us at 4 months and one we have not been able to break her of. She had one surgery and now she is not allowed outside without supervision. Doesn't stop her from finding a rock or pebble, but I know about it and we have a very nice "trade" system going.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh, I've heard of it. And I've removed rocks from all of my dogs' mouths over the years at one time or another. I think it's usually a young dog who wants to chew and is bored. And to have two pounds of rocks, well, wow. That's quite a story


----------



## jägers_mom_jypsy&sunni2 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sunni has started doing the rock thing I cant get her to stop the small pebbles im not so worried about she chews them and spits them out when they dont break down like kibble the medium ones she really scares me on cause she tries to put them back in her throat with her neck up. The large ones she hauls around like a ball. I know that when shes 4-6 months we are going to get her hips checked and I know were going to see something in her tummy.


----------

